# Post your thoughts on how the world will be in 10 years



## mgrev (Nov 13, 2015)

we're having this for class. how much technology will the world advance with in 10 years? foldable smartphones? -yes! (samsung project valley) anything elese you're thinking about?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2015)

Previously I could look at
a) what is expensive now -- your cheap and cheerful £10k car now has the stuff from luxury models 10 years ago (heated seats, heated windows, GPS, possibly some aluminium or crazy steel alloy parts, various electronic remapping...).
b) what the cutting edge of science is now, probably materials science as stuff there does rather tend to help the rest (and it is also my thing) or medical trials for that side of things as that usually takes a little while to filter down and be made into industrial/readily available processes.
c) the hangups for a given tech are now
d) the potential dodge for ease of use problems (you can make the coolest thing in the world but if the average pleb can not use it then you will struggle)

With that combined I could do reasonably well for a 10 year roadmap. Right now I am not sure.

The hangups. Battery tech/capacity. There have been some wonderful advancements in battery tech (the lithium polymer world for example) but capacity is still quite low for the weight. To that end I need either fast charging or something radical like fuel cells to become viable or capacitors to do what needs doing. On energy itself then I am curious to see what happens with pebble bed nuclear reactors.
Ease of use problems... I do not think will we will have either natural language programming or spreadsheet easy programming in 10 years. Things will be easier but I imagine it will be closer to what wordpress is to web developer now, though that might be enough. The other question is how far do I think 3d printing and/or CNC will go in 10 years as far as being adopted by the masses, or at least enough of them. I reckon about 10 years from now will be when things really come to a head. There will be things before then but I reckon 10 years will see things become really interesting there.
Cutting edge of science I can do. What will scale industrially, outside of crazy expensive and/or military crazy expensive I am less sure about. Concerns with bandwidth, the ability to continue moore's law in computing (though 3d would probably appear there rather than crazy lithography) and generally running up against physics means most companies are already doing better designs rather than better physics more than they were. Medicine -- the work done in stem cells, biocompatibility of materials, development of new drugs, 3d printing and such will probably not change a lot for a lot of people but those that do have such concerns will do well for it. On the other hand people that do have such concerns are usually older than not so that works well.
That leaves what is expensive now. In the 90s only the rich had computers, now everybody has them. Repeat at various points for cars, central heating, air conditioning for those countries where it might make sense... I kind of hope more of the world will have this but unless I want fancier holidays I am not seeing what the new shiny is, save perhaps for the cnc/3d printing stuff.

Back in computing people that want portable computing power have it now, doubtless they could have more (I am not about to sit and play big boy games, edit video or whatever on a tablet) but that will probably just mean easier integration with proper input devices and screens. I am probably supposed to ponder if mainframe computing cloud computing will still be the in thing and I am going with no. It will teach some good lessons and virtualisation will teach us even more but I reckon we will be back on the wane side of that cycle. Some have pondered whether general computation will be a target like what is happening to drones now and what people fear will happen to cnc and 3d printing after some cunt takes what could have been done with the same money and a trip to a shop or a regular machine shop now and hurts someone. Should that be the case though I have a bright future as a tech smuggler and purveyor of dangerous (possibly patent infringing) technology.

As you mentioned school I probably have to contemplate education. I imagine there will be more distance learning and self taught people but for the most part it is so entrenched I am not predicting major changes in 10 years. By similar token I do not know what might have happened with the self driving cars at the 10 year mark, 15-20 years maybe but not 10. Automation I can see having a bigger impact.

This all assumes no major wars, diseases or truly groundbreaking tech advancements (someone figures out cold fusion in a few months and all bets are off, someone figures out a drug to readily generate the nice pluripotent stem cells from adult humans and again all bets are off, someone finds something better than silicon or makes quantum computing become a thing and all bets are off).

Finally if you have read this and think I might be down on this -- I am not, I just genuinely have no idea where things are going to be as things are happening that could alter things quite considerably.


----------



## kawlin (Nov 13, 2015)

For me, i think the world in 10 years will be much more about humans gathering more and more informations on cloud, (every stuff like medical infos, work) and relying on robots. Imagine the amount of data to be treated everyday (i feel sorry in advance for NSA xD).
In 10 years, most part of the population will have an easier access to smartphones, virtual reality. The fact that smartphones tend to gather more and more functions (like electronic payment), drones will invade our society (though police utilisation, replacing postmans).
Virtual reality will provide a new vision for many business sectors such as auto, medical research, school, basically our everyday life. 

Otherwise, "basic" technological progress like battery capacity, self driving cars, optical fibre...


----------



## Muffins (Nov 13, 2015)

In 10 years...

We'll still be waiting for a new Metroid.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 13, 2015)

The changes that occur happens gradually over time and becomes acceptable or "normal" in our mind.

So, I dont know.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> The changes that occur happens gradually over time and becomes acceptable or "normal" in our mind.



Generally speaking there are two broad areas of science/R&D
1) The radical stuff where something entirely new gets discovered and worked up over a few years.
2) The far more common stuff where small, iterative improvements happen over the course of a career.

The really radical stuff does not seem to get reported as much as it once was, though at the same time I was not around for the discovery of quantum mechanics so those ten years over which the basics were thrashed out might have appeared similar to the bits and drip feed we think we see today.
On the radical thing I should also mention three things
1) Drug interaction computer modelling
2) Materials computer modelling
3) Memristors.

1 and 2 I have linked things for a few times now but http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/02/material_science_on_petaflops_2d_to_3d/ and http://www.compaq.com/alphaserver/news/casp.html
The short version is up until then (so within the last ten years) science was a glorified game of "what does this button do?"/"what if I mix these?", highly refined . If you can model the interactions, even if it does take real time on a super computer at present, then that changes everything.

Granted for 3) I probably should link http://www.hpcwire.com/2015/06/11/h...rom-its-machine-roadmap-until-further-notice/ However a new type of fundamental component that has real applications in digital electronics is rather big news.

Taking a step back from science -- mobile phones have gone from the obscenely rich, to rich and has a reason to have one (usually doctors on call), to only the nerdiest of the nerdy, to it is not uncommon for mid-late teenagers to have them and now to you are a freak for not having one and it is nothing for little kids to have them. Likewise personal computers went from crazy expense that only those with a reason had (early 80s), something a bit more common (later 80s with things like the C64 and Amiga), to one of the bigger expenses a family or person might have (third on the list after house and car, fourth if you live somewhere and need to purchase health insurance) to it not being unusual to have more than one per person and now to "I have a phone and a tablet".
Predicting the timelines for it* and potential future trends is hard and I am abysmal at it as far as consumer electronics goes.

*there is the amusing image of MS with their tablet unveiled some 10 years ago which fizzled and the ipad which did much the same (or even the same and more locked down) and we know how that goes. By similar token palmtop computers existed for ages (see something like the Sony CLIÉ or HP pocketpc). Or if you prefer some have only got into video streaming with things like netflix in recent times, I imagine many around here had much the same functionality (or better because, you know, lack of licensing deals to hold things up and offline support) well over 10 years ago with p2p and usenet.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 13, 2015)

I remember Palmtops. I had an HP 620LX. That thing was _awesome._


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 13, 2015)

Countries monitoring all citizens at all times, horrible diseases wiping out billions of people, further gulf between the wealthy and the poor, less white people in the USA, Nintendo gives up on mobile and reboots the Game Boy


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 13, 2015)

Worse than what it already it.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 13, 2015)

So in other words...

We'll get a reboot of the Game Boy! No worries about overpopulation! And if you lose your keys, you can just ask the government where you put them!

Woohoo! Future lookin' bright!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2015)

My only really hope for the future, is that in 10 years, people become less stupid. I seriously hope within those 10 years, we move past the anti-LGBT movement, the anti-universal health care movement, the anti-women movement, ect. And realize that once we move past those, we can finally start focusing on things that actually matter and start working together to make a better world.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh, _boy_, politics!

That always ends well!


----------



## Harsky (Nov 13, 2015)

> a) what is expensive now -- your cheap and cheerful £10k car now has the stuff from luxury models 10 years ago (heated seats, heated windows, GPS, possibly some aluminium or crazy steel alloy parts, various electronic remapping...).



I got a second hand BMW and when I read the owner's manual, they included the option to have a heated STEERING WHEEL. Not only that, but they also include the option to have your windscreen washer fluid heated as well. 

On topic, on the collectable gaming front, I think the market for PS3/360 games will finally be on the rise and hopefully the technology/hacking scene will advance so much that in the case of a company going bankrupt or deciding it's not worth the money, you can still have the chance to download DLCs, patches and other stuff from a non-official server on a PS3/360.


----------



## Muffins (Nov 13, 2015)

Harsky said:


> I got a second hand BMW and when I read the owner's manual, they included the option to have a heated STEERING WHEEL. Not only that, but they also include the option to have your windscreen washer fluid heated as well.
> 
> On topic, on the collectable gaming front, I think the market for PS3/360 games will finally be on the rise and hopefully the technology/hacking scene will advance so much that in the case of a company going bankrupt or deciding it's not worth the money, you can still have the chance to download DLCs, patches and other stuff from a non-official server on a PS3/360.



You'll be pleased with the latest court ruling (at least in the US, not sure about other places) about hacking systems to preserve old games then, Harsky.

It's about the only consumer-positive court ruling about electronics I've seen in a good decade or so.


----------



## dekuleon (Nov 13, 2015)

Maybe every smartphone processor will be replaced by intel atom processors.
ps4, xone, PCs and surface all using Intel, maybe snapdragon will fade away and Intel will take their place.

I hope hdds will still be a thing, yes we got SSD but maybe in 10 years we will have like 25tb HDD. I need some place to store my warez.

Also AMD APUs may be the future and the Intel response too, and dedicated video cards will be very optional.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My only really hope for the future, is that in 10 years, people become less stupid. I seriously hope within those 10 years, we move past the anti-LGBT movement, the anti-universal health care movement, the anti-women movement, ect. And realize that once we move past those, we can finally start focusing on things that actually matter and start working together to make a better world.


There was once a joke along the lines of "the Cornish independence movement has ran out of pain, can someone get him a can?" and I am drawn to wonder if I can not make a similar one here for the ones bookending your list -- obnoxious they may be and they probably punch above their weight, especially if you are a target of them, but are they big enough to really really make a dent over an above some other things? Likewise I can not see 10 years being enough time to get over the "people are different to me and what someone says a magic book written before electricity says and that scares me" thing.


----------



## Harsky (Nov 13, 2015)

doom127 said:


> You'll be pleased with the latest court ruling (at least in the US, not sure about other places) about hacking systems to preserve old games then, Harsky.
> 
> It's about the only consumer-positive court ruling about electronics I've seen in a good decade or so.


I'm glad this is a thing. Imagine someone 10 years from now buying a PS3/360 game and realising it's not patched with the day one patch so it's a glitchy mess that can't be fixed because Microsoft turned off their servers.

Even now, the DS is kinda screwed because Nintendo turned off their Wifi servers so there's no chance of downloading little bonuses or even go online. Granted that was because they signed a deal with Gamespy and hopefully the Wii U/3DS will last a little longer this time. Paid DLC is the bonus that could line Nintendo's pockets for many years to come.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2015)

To be fair you can quite easily download and apply 360 patches (title updates if you prefer the term used by MS and the 360 hacking/fiddling community) and have been able to for a while
http://www.xpgamesaves.com/forum/435-xbuc-title-updates/ being an example of a site with a bunch, not sure what people are mainly looking at (the old xbuc stuff seems to have long since vanished).

"I hope hdds will still be a thing, yes we got SSD but maybe in 10 years we will have like 25tb HDD."
What if SSDs catch up with magnetic in terms of storage capacity?
Also 10 years and only up to 25 terabytes? I can buy a 6TB thing today for consumer device money ( http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/57843/hd-wd-sata-3-5-6tb-64mb-cache-wd60efrx-68mymn1-nas-red if you want a local one, granted that is about double the price of the UK at current exchange rates but hey).


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> There was once a joke along the lines of "the Cornish independence movement has ran out of pain, can someone get him a can?" and I am drawn to wonder if I can not make a similar one here for the ones bookending your list -- obnoxious they may be and they probably punch above their weight, especially if you are a target of them, but are they big enough to really really make a dent over an above some other things? Likewise I can not see 10 years being enough time to get over the "people are different to me and what someone says a magic book written before electricity says and that scares me" thing.


I am just a dreamer. I know 10 years isn't enough to fix the world, but a girl can dream.


----------



## Lucar (Nov 14, 2015)

In 10 years there will be CFW's for 3DS's on firmware 10.9-257U.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 14, 2015)

People will stupidly shorten even more words, and slang English will be an official language, while proper American English, will be near extinction.

Technological advances will feature smaller, thinner, and more fragile appearances.

Popular music will be even shittier.

Cable will be extinct.

People will complain more about stuff.

Cops killing people will increase.

China will produce every big budget movie.

All forms of physical media will be gone.

More remakes.

Every awesome veteran actor will be dead by 2025.

Virtual reality will be at its strongest, and porn sales will reach even more epic proportion.

As a result, the government will try to regulate porn.

There will be an embraced hit squad for the purpose of killing hated public figures.

Libraries will either close or give more way for camgirls.

A majority of porn girls will come from the camming world.

Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus, Lamar Odom (if not within a year), Scott Disick, Courtney Love, Kesha, and some others I'm too lazy to mention, will be dead.

North West will either kill herself or be in a mental institution.

Kanye West will be the fucking president.

Donald Trump will be assassinated.

Tommy Wiseau will tell the truth about his origins, his age, because there will be no good way of hiding it. Father time can't be stopped.

Leo Dicaprio will win an Oscar.

Sextape predictions: Jennifer Lawrence, Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Meg Ryan, Madonna, Amber Rose and Blac Chyna together, every Kardashian and Jenner, even Kim again. Hulk Hogan's will finally be released.

Hogan will die.

Ric Flair will die.

Vince McMahon will die.

John Cena will be a 30 time world champion.

WWE Network will be hailed as innovative and lead the VOD/Streaming world as an example, since cable will die.

HHH will book himself as the WWe Champion not too long after he becomes chairman.

Supernatural will still go on. The Simpsons and South Park will be done. Family Guy too. Seth McFarlane will stop making shows and movies.

Pokemon will be at their 10th generation.

Nintendo will finally enter 4K gaming, about 5 years after it becomes the norm.

Jayden Smith will kill himself, and the world will not care.

I can add current 50 year olds to my OAP hot list.

Teen films will be even worse.

Public sex will be legalized.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 14, 2015)

Things will get more and more expensive. 
Like ten years ago, 20 dollars bought you a whole shopping cart. Today 2 or 3 of those items get you to pay $20.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)

Still waiting for Half Life 3.


----------

